# First froglet



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

I've been doing my homework here now that I'm going to try raising a froglet. Unfortunately, I can't use the computer at the moment and Tapatalk has become terrible. Do you mind reviewing this?

I'm planning to use a 10g fish tank with a few inches of moist springtail-infested sphagnum moss as substrate, plus a bit of leaf litter and some viv clippings. I'm clear on how to morph the tad out, but not sure if there's anything else needed in the tank. 

Questions:
1. Could one other froglet be raised in a tank of this size? I'll probably be keeping one, but hope to find the other a new home so it would only be for a few months. 

2. How long should the froglet be in the grow-out before it can move into a grown-up vivarium?

3. Should the grow-out tank have a glass or screen top?

4. Anything else I should know?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## athiker04 (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm relatively new myself and by no means an expert but...

What kind of froglet (species) will you be getting?

You say you're raising a froglet but speak of morphing out a tad. So are you getting a tadpole? If so, then I would let it morph out in a much smaller container and give it some time in a container smaller than a 10 gallon tank so that you can more easily monitor how it's eating.

For a froglet, substrate sounds fine.

1.) I've used a 10 gallon to raise 10 - 12 newly morphed frogs out to about 3 months old and kept about half that many 3 - 6 month olds in the same size tank. So you could definitely keep 2 and then some.

2.) This depends on a few things, including what kind of frog you're getting since some reach mature or nearly mature size much sooner than others. I don't see why you couldn't move it into a permanent viv once it's a few months old and you're sure it's aggressively taking flies. 

3.) Glass

4.) Keep a steady supply of food. Lots of springs are good but be sure you're offering vitamin dusted fruit flies. My tincs take stunted flies just a few days out of water. I'm pretty conservative on my adult feeding schedule, sometimes just twice a week, but I really think young froglets should be fed daily, if not twice daily. They grow fast and need a constant supply of food without being overfed all at once, since an overabundance of flies can stress them.


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

Whoops! D. auratus, turquoise & bronze. Sorry I forgot that "slightly" important information. ;-)

Thanks for such a detailed, helpful response. I've been raising this tadpole for a while; I have 1.2.0 adults. 

My tadpole cups are 8oz. I was going to tilt the cup into the tank, but based on your comment I can turn that cup into a temporary morph-out container (drain some water, add moss, tilt or ramp, etc.), but for where it'll live while I can watch it as you say, what would you recommend?

And yes, I also didn't mention I'll be feeding melanogaster once the froglet is ready. Just wanted to make sure that substrate was appropriate. 

I'm like you with feeding the adults, so thanks also for the words on feeding the little ones. I'm in the same room as them most of the day, so they will be monitored very closely. (Knowing me, probably bordering on obsessively!)

One last question: does the 10g need artificial light, or can it just go where there's filtered natural light? I want to make sure it's warm enough too.


----------



## athiker04 (Nov 15, 2013)

For morphing and newly morphed froglets I use a sterlite shoe box. They're like a buck at most box stores. Just put some sphagnum moss with a leaf or two and maybe a philodendron/pothos cutting for cover. If you want to morph out the froglet in this container just stick something under one end to tilt it slightly so that a bit of water gathers at one end of the container. When your tad pops it's front legs, drop it in the shallow water end. 

As far as lighting, it doesn't need anything special. I just keep my growout in front of a window with indirect light. Common philodendrons grow great with barely any light at all. As long as room temperature is in the 70s you should be fine. 60s at night are fine. If the tank isn't making it well into the 70s in the day you may need to add a light or something to bring the temp. up.


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the details! Temps are pretty good right now but I also have an incandescent lamp that I can use during the day. 









Looks to me like it's close to froglet time. You can see the coloring and that sharp bump appears to be the right arm ready to pop. The tail has been getting shorter; should I be concerned that the arms haven't popped yet?


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Joey stop worrying ,he looks like you have done a great job so far,those legs look right so does body shape.I could never give you a 100% guarantee it will morph out successfully,but let's say I have a good feeling. So many ways to rear a froglet mate,I would prefer some form of restricted airflow to the rearing tub,ie a couple of very small mesh,we use 0.4mm mesh,vents. Joey we always talk measurements in CM here hardly use gallons,so I am unsure on your rearing viv/tub size. But we'll rear say 6 auratus in a tub say ball park 40cmx50cmx40 cm high. subs coarse orchid bark bottom layer part rotted leaf litter next and top off with lots of whole leaves. We add a few plants in the form of tranescantia wandering jew,pothos or similar,plus a co co hut. Regarding morphout options,we just simply take some water out of the tad glass and tip it over slightly and part bury this into the subs,so tad can just walk out when ready. You can also prop a small tub up at one end and have a half water half say moss land area as another option

A little note keep him fed well for the next couple of days until those fronts pop,he's well fed anyway,but I always like to get as much into them as possible,to help tide them over through meta morphosis , as when the mouth changes from a tad mouth to a froggy mouth,tad will stop feeding for these few days. they also get nutrient from the tail. Naturally don't over feed.

Joey We seed with both dwarf iso and springtails I also bang a small cube of bugburger laced with 5%superpig. This little feeding station will help congregate the feeders,plus ff will bred on it,so adding some FF maggots hopefully containing caroteniods to the diet. Auratus should be very capable of taking dusted flies almost straight ootw,so I'd have them in there from the minute the froglet leaves the water to get the youngster used to them

Ahh good luck mate,our first reared was auratus,I always think they need space...she jumped somewhere close or above 30cm in her first week,that will always stay with me and is really useful when someone is asking how many darts can I put in a tiny viv

best

Stu


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

Stu, can't write much just now, but as always, thank you so much for the encouragement & education.


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

Look at this big goober now.


----------

